# Ag survey



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Every year. And when I don't fill it out they call me and I do it over the phone. Lol


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

It comes to bolth of our outfits,if not filled out. A phone survey.lol


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I was a little slow responding this year....and a nice fellow from the usda rang my doorbell.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh yeah. The survey says its voluntary. I guess its not really that voluntary.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

anyone ever mess with them and fill in that you got 3 cows 4 hogs and 2 beehives?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I get one. But I usually wait for the phone call, since they always seem to call anyway. I usually establish the fact that I don't keep the records that would accurately answer the questions. I make it clear that whatever I say will be inaccurate and any reports based on these surveys will be so inaccurate that they will be lies. Then I answer the person's questions. That's all that matters. That questions get answered.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> I usually establish the fact that I don't keep the records that would accurately answer the questions......any reports based on these surveys will be so inaccurate that they will be lies.


I tell 'em that they are only my best estimates. Hopefully better than outright lies.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Just an early version of what the NSA does now. Information "GATHERING" for the "good" of all. Ya right. It provides really nice data the big packers can use to "fine tune" their "offers." If Snowden had lived a hundred years back this would have been his beef. Besides being really snoopy its a down right a hassle.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What happens if you say "No thanks."?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Since any information gathering scheme stirred up by the folks at the "census" dept or DOA is almost always "compulsory" you take a guess... Long ways from counting faces in order to correctly reapportion the House ever 10 years to demanding any information which reveals how much honey you have made.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Honey-4-All said:


> Since any information gathering scheme stirred up by the folks at the "census" dept or DOA is almost always "compulsory" you take a guess... Long ways from counting faces in order to correctly reapportion the House ever 10 years to demanding any information which reveals how much honey you have made.



I told them years ago I quit keeping bees, now I never use my federal Tax id# to buy equipment. just pay the sales tax. They have not bothered me for years.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

When they ask you how much honey you make, I hope you reply "None, I leave that to the Chinese".

When they get upset, and ask how much honey the bees make, I hope you reply "Can't tell, ya know they eat a bunch too."

Crazy Roland


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I am busy enough to be very evasive with them for months. Ill keep yall posted.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Why not just give them honest answers? What is the big deal?!?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I dont trust our government.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

BMAC said:


> I dont trust our government.


a normal and appropriate attitude when you live in NY:thumbsup:


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Ditto bmac and wild branch....switched one our business accounts at Citi bank and had to answer a slew of security questions to bank online....they new about cars I owned 20 years ago, where my kids live that left home 20 year ago and where I eat breakfast. Can't begin to imagine what info the state and fed gov have.
If you really want to be popular take part in the USDA bee lab hive survey...I have gotten a questionaiire from the Penn State bee lab (processes the results) , 2 surveys from USDA and last week a call from the CDC wanting to know what kind of safety training we provided employees.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

We get one in the mail. We do have 2 horses, 20 chickens, 4 ducks, around 60 beehives, and we sell from our small garden at farmers markets. I always under estimate on honey production, and i'm sure my losses seem high. I wait for the phone call.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What happens if you say "No thanks."?

They are fond of pointing out that it is "required by law" and that they will "keep everything confidential"...


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Yet it specifically states response is voluntary.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that if you refused they'd move on. They're pushy but don't have the force of law behind them. For those who're concerned about their personal secrets.....just tell 'em no.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Who said anything about personal secrets? :scratch:

I think the comment was I don't trust the government.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

BMAC said:


> I think the comment was I don't trust the government.


However you want to put it...... I see posts from folks suggesting that responders should make stuff up. What's the point? Why not just say NO? This ain't hard.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow this almost sounds as good as giving up.our gun rights. Lol


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

BMAC said:


> I am busy enough to be very evasive with them for months. Ill keep yall posted.


Yeah, good luck with that...never worked for me.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I finally got a voicemail about no response. I deleted. Not difficult at all.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

30+ years in the business and have always gave them some or little information. Really they might want to write me a check one day for me trying. NOT!

Really don't know what they do with all that information? There are more 1-2 hive hobbits out there now them Comm. hives. Get all that information together and they might have something. If not anything they are putting more people to work.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

now you can let them know how you feel about the survey's, a partial copy from the AHPA news letter



> The USDA National Agricultural Statistics Service (NASS) is seeking public comments on the paperwork and regulatory burdens associated with its information collection on the "... number of colonies, honey production, stocks, prices, and basic economic data from beekeepers in all 50 States. Findings from the expanded Bee and Honey Survey can be paired with results from the Colony Loss program to more wholly describe the economics of beekeeping ..."
> 
> Comments Due By: October 23, 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like its not going away anytime soon:

_"This request for renewal of the Bee and Honey Survey (0535- 0153) will expand the historic collection to collect additional data to respond to the increased demand for data relating to honey bees."_

I predict right now that I'll have dramatic winter losses, probably only come out of winter with 3 hives...

_"The survey will use two questionnaire versions. Operations with five or more colonies will receive the expanded bee and honey questionnaire and operations with less than five colonies will receive a shorter version of the questionnaire."_


----------

